# Indian 7-3-12



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Started trolling at 5:30 a.m. again and several boats already out there. Headed right for my vernon waypoint and not much action there. Hovered around there a bit and picked up 1 here and 1 there. Tried wp 43 and jeffshawg waypoints and nothing. Headed back to vernon and picked up a couple and a bunch of snags. My graph was showing tons of crap on the bottom and 8 seconds later,that center rod snagged every one of them. Lost 1 bait but tried for 5 mins to get it free but wrapped around something that was 3' below the 6' water.

Had around 6-7 when we cruised by vernon for the 3rd time by by 9:45 the action began.Several boats left and then the size really increased the next hr. Pulled out 2 FO 21",19"couple 17",and the rest 16-16.5". Had our limit but 2 scrawny 15"s went back in to get bigger.

Hopefully the weather cooperates and speedy's going out with me this evening so I can get my last 2 for the day.

My side rod had very little action. Other than a snagged crappie dink,snagged channelcat dink,and snagged dink eye,Okie got skunked,sunrise craw-skunked,mistake-skunked,tried 02 firecraw because they were tearing it up on the jeff's side and got skunked on my side. Ended the day with B04 firecraw on my side rod and nailed the last 21" eye. My other 3 came from the centerrod. Majority of the fish came off that sunrise craw running down the prop wash and no launching of the planerboards. We still missed tons of fish. I took pics but I forgot to put the card in it. My friend Jeff Burton got some pics on his phone. The bigger ones seem to bit when he's on board.

Firecraw and sunrise craw is the only color that caught fish.

Water Temp: 86??? It was 75 yesterday morning.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Going out early tomorrow morning. probally be on the water around 5:30 where would u recomend starting the troll at in the morning saugmon? Struggled so far this summer just bought a bunch of new bombers and bandits so hoping for better luck.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Fished with speedy this evening and action was pretty good at the time we got there at 4:30 p.m. Hot,but had some neck cool wraps to help. The large eyes were on pretty good for the 1st hr or so then the small ones took over.I needed 2 eyes to fill my limit today and barely got it at 8:30 or so p.m. with a 19" on my side rod.6 of the 8 eyes over 19"!!!!


Speedy was on fire with his charteuse craw and the center rod with sunrise craw kicked butt. My side rod got the small ones and the last 19". Speedy got the 21" FO,20",and the other 3 19" eyes. Also threw back a 4 lb channelcat,3 other channels in the 2#-3# range,and lots of 15"s and under. Had 4 small 15" to cull out and done by 8:45 or so p.m.

Those channelcats sure did tear up those charteuse craws!!!!! 

1-21"
1-20"
4-19"
1-17.5"
1-16" straggler


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ya'lls killing me. I hope to be back in the game next week. Ill probably pass on the trolling, aint been able to find a couple decent combos and dont feel like changing the cat setups so well be drifting the west side of the lake. Just wondering how much rain did the lake get???


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Some rain but didn't make much of a difference on the level. Lake's actually clearing up.All those storms didn't churn it up any.

About those line counters. With the way they've been killing the propwash rig,you better get at least 3 matching linecounters.Hitting better in the propwash than on the planers.

Took fishmounter and his son out this morning at 5:30 and action was steady around wp vernonWe never got into a feeding frenzy,but some decent action.They moved a little further south of that point and picked 1 up every 10-15 mins for 1st couple hrs or so then died down. Picked up a couple more around 9 a.m. and seemed to shut down so called it quits at 9:30 with 12 keepers for him. Lots of dinks and cats.Throw in 1 keeper white bass.

22" was the biggest at 3.3 lbs off the port rod.It was doing good til we lost speedy's bait that he gave me last night. Propwash rod did well with sunrise craw.Almost lost it wrapped around a stump and had to break it off.Then she popped up with the swivel intact.My side rod with Okie did better than last 2 trips.

1-22"
1-19"
Rest 15.5"-17". Mostly in the 16" range.

Only lost a couple eyes today.It was fishmounter's son's 1st saugeye and he works over at the hatchery at grand lake.Learned a lot about the production of saugeye today.


----------



## Saws21 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks again Saugmon, for taking Dad and I out.
It was a great morning to be on the Lake!


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

1. Had a great time with saugmon fishing last night. It was fun to be the first mate and not the captain. He got me on some big ones for sure.

Went out today at 520, just to beat saugmon to the fish. caught everything in two spots, in the center of pew, chippewa, and oldfield. end up with:

20.5
17.5
17.0 x4
16.5 x2
16 x3
15.0 x1

Caught them mostly on Chartreuse craw and mossback craw, but a few on nest robber and one that looks like a tequila sunrise. in the two spots, once I got one, I pulled 4 or 5 from it. Threw back 4 14's and a dink channel. Saugmon seems to think that It is my chart. craw that catches cats, but I think that it him that does. Lost of fun today, would have had limit by 930, but lost one in the net......pulled a big 20.5 right in front of a pontoon that just cut me off.....


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

:B

Here is my PB eye courtesy of saugmon and today catch


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got back from bass pro toledo and had no chart craw catfish cranks I smell disconintuation on them. Got their last 3 sunrise craws,a few of those mossbacks,a blue/yellow shad, and a couple okies. Also picked up a deeper one to try real close to the propwash. I wasn't impressed with their bomber display.

Saws: It was fun watching you catch most of the fish.You guys at the hatchery keep up the good work!!

Nice job speedy. We hung around that 1 area all morning hoping to key on that 1 hotspot. Oh well,there's always tomorrow.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Got 9 Tuesday morning. Got the majority a little sw of where I have seen you net most of yours saugmon. Only 1 on the prop wash. Probably got 4 on red craw, 3 chart/pearl, 2 candy apple, none on bandits and lost 2 at the net. Got Pb 23" and a 22" that was way fatter than the 23". Bombers was the ticket glad I hit up gander mountain monday night or it might have been a long day. So heres a story for ya, sunday when I caught the last fish on the swim bait, the way it went down i was so startled I dropped the net in the water. Get the fish in, go to trolling motor dead, go to main motor dead, wth... Got the paddle out ,right when I was almost in reach it sank. Well boat was in gear and trolling motor has an off switch I was unaware of. Yesterday I get snagged, get it to come free and I'll be damned if that net wasn't hooked to my bait. Guess I have an extra one now...Key word of advise buy a floating net, or put a piece of floating material on it. My buddy didn't believe me until I showed him the knot still tied in the net, unreal... All and all a good day.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Yeah saugmon, I hit cabelas and basspro 2 weeks back, not impressed. After being to pro bass I think it has everything needed basically, and if not they order once a week from bass pro and can get ya anything ya need. I'll be sticking to online, pro bass, or buckeye outdoors. Just not worth it to drive that far.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Southwest is where we ended last night and started trolling this morning. Got most around there and then a few back on wp vernon. Saw buckiguy out there.The same big guy in the tan lund been there the last 3 days. He keeps trolling faster and faster every day. Didn't see him catch anything,but lots of net action out there in the pack.

I dropped my net a week or so ago and lucky it floated enough and barely within reach. I put a foot pc of yellow noodle on it.The net was in the way all morning with 3 of us.Fishmounter mentioned mounting on side of the rod compartment. I bought a single tube rod holder at bass pro today. I was trying a spot there to mount it but the planerboard line would be in the way. The only option I saw was on the side of the console. Tube mounted,couple extra sunrise craws in the box,and I found another website that had the cheapest bombers.Even the higher $ living craws were the same price of around $4.50. The 3 chart craws I ordered at landfish is only sending 2 and other is backordered. I ordered 10 at that other site,just hope a couple come in before it's over with.



100 degrees coming up and the end is getting closer.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Yeah the previous owner of my boat had a 3 pole tube holder on the side of the console. It works pretty good I have my lure retriever and the net in mine.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

More storms swept out of the east last night.Mainly t-boomers and lighning.Hopefully that'll keep em fired up!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They definitely weren't fired up. Picked up 7 keeper eyes and my PB Flathead!!. A few by chippewa,couple by pew,couple in the middle. Just before pew we had a big snag but the drag clicker was faster than it should have been. Did a u-turn towards it and it started moving. Thought it was a hawg eye wrapped around a stump and she stayed on bottom for 5 mins. Finally worked it up and julie grabbed the net and freaked out at the size of it that nailed that 2" mossback craw. Got her in and it went 31" and weighed 11 lbs 5 ozs. It went back into the water. Too calm to start with and wind shifted every half hr. Last eye came at 9:30 in an east wind.That last eye hit a B04 foxy shad on the side rod,but I had it tipped way up in the air and the linecounter read 95'. 65' out of the center rod got most of the eyes. My side rod with sunrise craw caught a couple.

2-19"
1-18"
1-17"
1-16"
1-15.5"
1-bloody 15"


Water Temp:88 Not much time left folks!

Sunrise craw took majority of the eyes,channelcats,2 crappie,and 1 white bass dinks..Didn't lose any this time.Mossback took the flattie. Threw back half a dozen channelcats,couple dink crappie. Tossed out both firecraws,flat A firetiger,and okie craw all got skunked.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

saugmon said:


> Just got back from bass pro toledo and had no chart craw catfish cranks I smell disconintuation on them. Got their last 3 sunrise craws,a few of those mossbacks,a blue/yellow shad, and a couple okies. Also picked up a deeper one to try real close to the propwash. I wasn't impressed with their bomber display.
> 
> Saws: It was fun watching you catch most of the fish.You guys at the hatchery keep up the good work!!
> 
> Nice job speedy. We hung around that 1 area all morning hoping to key on that 1 hotspot. Oh well,there's always tomorrow.


Damn Buddy, I coulda saved you a trip, haha. I had my buddy looking a few days ago up there for me after reading your reports.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got 2 of the 3 chart craws in that I ordered from LF.com so there is some hope tomorrow morning.They said the 3rd one was on backorder. That other site I tried to order cheaper bombers didn't have no record of me ordering them.They did have some on clearance for as low as 88 cents but was all out. Phoned the order in and all they had was 5 chart craws left so I grabbed them. So speedyr if you're reading this, I smell major DISCONTINUE on your favorite bait!!!

With those new chart craws,we'll probably tear up the channelcats tomorrow!!!


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Saugmon, thanks again for taking us to school on the 4th. You made an impression on my son. You are the MASTER ! Hey, thanks for the fish too !


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

No problem bob. Hit me up again during the prime of next season-preferably full moon again!!

Got out there at 5:45 this morning and not expecting much. Water temp still 88 and lots of big marks on top (carp). Headed for the vernon wp and just before getting there nail 4 keepers out of 6. Saw my old boss wes out there with his grandpa in a v-hull tracker. Same tan lund with a big guy still trolling at high speed.8 or so boats out there but mine was the only one wet . After it died out there,I went on over to wp jeffhawg and nothing.So trolled south of there to the hotspots before friday and pulled out a 20" eye and waypointed it. Caught another 17" and several dinks. Wes was over there again and said they finally got 1. After the dinks took over,I trolled on back to vernon at 9 a.m. and got a 18.5".Then another 17" so only had 1 16" in the livewell to cull out and didn't get it and called it quits at 9:30 and she was getting hot. Ran into Indian Islander on the way to blackhawk and he said he caught 1.. Sweet Lund Indian Islander!!!

Sunrise craw was hot down the propwash at a setting of 65' and took 5 of the keepers. Siderod was skunked so trolled with 2 propwash rigs. No action then,so set that port siderod with chart craw tipped high with 95' just like yesterday and pulled out the 18.5" and couple small ones late. 1 snag but got lucky and it popped off right before I dropped the lure retriever.

1-20"
1-18.5"
2-17"-17.5"
2-16"-16.5"

Threw back 3 in the 15" range and 4 smaller ones. A couple of those 8" dink cats and a dink crappie. Now to hit a huge garage sale with lots of crankbaits at long island!!!!


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Ended up with two this morning and to hot for me to go tonight. A 17 and 18. Didn't really see a lot of net action. 

Saugmon good seeing you and likei said thanks for the tips.

I hope it wasn't me you saw out there trolling at 8. Try to keep it around 3 but even the gps jumps around a little. Sometimes it seems like your flying and other times inching along.

Pick up any good things on long island.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

You hollered at me in your green lund as I was getting ready to enter blackhawk's channel.

Nothing for me. Someone who loves rapalas,shad raps,stick baits should check it out.Tons of spoons,bottom bouncers,weight forward spinners as well.

The bombers I looked at were mostly screwtails,Square A's, too shallow,and way too deep.I'm picky on my bombers. Got way too many models and colors that's never caught a fish, LOL!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got out there before 5:30 a.m. with speedy right behind me in the prep area.Then comes these 2 goobers jumping line and hogging the ramp down the middle.Then they start unloading the van into the boat. It was still dark and only took me a minute to get the boat unhooked. After I hollered at them about using the prep area,they then pulled into a boat trailer space. I could have easily backed the boat right up to the ramp then prep,but there is something called courtesy.

Anywho,checked water temp out the getgo and smoking at 92 degrees!! Hit a couple early by yesterday's early spot called wp wes and then nothing. So headed to that 2nd wes waypoint .4 mile southeast and nothing. Finally headed back to vernon and still nothing. Got 1/2 way to #2 wes and had a double. Got the 1st in while letting the other hang itself,but the 2nd got off. Also nailed a 4.4 lb flattie and the final 16" eye. Tons of marks in the 4'-5' depths. All eyes caught in the propwash.Lost a couple other fish.

Sunrise craw took 2 and chart craw took the other 2. Ended the morning with my only snag around blackhawk at 9 a.m.. Picked up a rapala along with my sunrise craw. Guess who was loading up their boat in front of me? Those 2 goobers. Another couple minutes and they would have blocked my truck and trailer. I pulled mine up to the old Ohio marine to strap everything down.They hollered at me but I couldn't understand the tards.

Speedyr had 4 in the boat the last time I talked to him. Looked like Bigguns was out there as well and not many boats out. Seems like he was snagged up everytime I looked at him. I pulled out #4 very close to him while he was getting out the telescoping lure retriever:.

The season looks to be over for me. It'll be the 1st time in months that I get to sleep in tomorrow morning!!! One of the finest seasons and we lost tons of fish.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

it was hot!!!not in the good fishing way either....caught one 6" eye...right of the bat. Picked up a total of 4. No pattern or grouping. all in the blackhawk, pew, chippewa triangle. 2 bomber dark green craw, 1 on chartreuse craw and 1 on nest robber craw in propwash. I left about 945....
Also caught a 20" channel and a 15 inch channel and one white bass. 

What a fun first season for me. I think I got about 60 keepers...

Got to meet bigguns on the water too!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Saugmon... i sure would like to meet up with you sometime and do some fishing. You are a slayer! I have never fished indian but after reading your reports for the last several weeks i'm convinced its worth the hour and a half drive. Hopefully i can make it up there soon for some of those eyes. I have all the equipment...planers, okuma planer rods with line counters ect. Unfortunately no bombers though. Is that the only thing they hit on up there? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

My season is done. Bombers took most of the eyes last 3 weeks or so. Within the last week,the 02's quit working and the 04's took over.Shorter line released on siderods. 1 major coldfront early june which is unusual. Steady weather ever since and that always turn them on.

The boards quit working as well the last week,but the propwash rod tore em up. I was on them over a month ago and kept on them.Found a hot spot and the eyes stayed on that hot spot for a couple weeks. Once they moved,I was on that hotspot for the last 2 weeks.

There were hot spots that yielded 6-9 keeper eyes in 1 hr this season. It's hard to find 1 hot spot in any season and it lasts 1 day only.


Next year it may be different.They may prefer the bandits,bombers, or something else.If I find any hot spots,it probably won't be anywhere close to where the 2 were this season. This year was way too easy.

Also a record year for fewest lost baits!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Saugmon,

Just curious, why are you calling it a year? Does the fishing decline in July/August?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The eyes disappear when the water boils. Most likely into lillypads,deeper water,under bridges? I've never had much luck in the fall.People will catch a stragler or 2 throughout the summer.


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

HOT! HOT! HOT! I did see a few of us were able to put up with the heat out there over weekend. Did run across Saugmon, Indian Islander, and finally got to say hey to SpeedyR. On the fishing side, the wife and I were only able to put 3 keepers in cooler Friday morning (15", 17", and she did manage a chunky 20"). Saturday was out with son-in law and as Saugmon mentioned it was snag, snag, snag for us for a while. We were getting really brave (or really stupid) and trolling vib'e's. For a while we spent more time fetchin lures than we did fishing. I think those stick ups/ stumps are growing! That lure retriever definately paid for itself several times over on Saturday. After all said and done we did actually end up with 7 keepers (5 of them 15", 1 was 16", and a 19") in the cooler by time we finished around 01:00 pm. (or should I say by the time the heat finished us) 
Hopefully see a few of you on the water again soon. I do want to say a big "thank you" to Saugmon for all the great posts and tips. Sure helped us put a couple extra fish in the boat so far this season. Rick


----------



## eyeblaster1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Day troll may be over, but fishing is not. Switch to night pattern. Rocks = fish. Cast, pause, cast and hold on. Big fish of year come through a) ice or b) after midnight july- sept.

On those calm moonlight nights you can sometimes see there eyes coming up on the baits. Now that is fun.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I could handle casting the rocks at night. I've gotten some hawgs in the past trolling the rocks just before daylight,til the weeds took over. I've tried trolling at night and snags in the dark aren't fun.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I am too lazy to cast...i could night drift though...bet you would catch a lot of channels.....who am i kidding i catch a lot of channels trolling!!!right saugmon


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm catching more flatties on that charteuse craw than channels,LOL! Those cats really slacked off this season.There were times last year we'd pull in at least a half dozen every trip. Usually drawstringing 2-3 pounders,not those measley 8"ers like this year.. Drifting for cats it TomC's area of expertise!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

eyeblaster1 said:


> Day troll may be over, but fishing is not. Switch to night pattern. Rocks = fish. Cast, pause, cast and hold on. Big fish of year come through a) ice or b) after midnight july- sept.
> 
> On those calm moonlight nights you can sometimes see there eyes coming up on the baits. Now that is fun.


Oh so true! But i would extend b) to july-ice over 


Saugmon,you have had what seems to be a spectacular spring/early summer! Way to pound the eyes man! and thanks for all the reports, can really learn alot from them. and helped me through a tuff stretch of not being able to chase eyes alot.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I did have a question for you guys. I've heard you say you have a barrel swivel a few feet up your line from the lure. When I got my new rods I lined with fire line and barreled to a 4 ft. floro leader. The lures wouldn't swim correctly, they were constantly surfacing just spinning in circles. After an hour the swivels got yanked and I tied the leader and line directly together and didn't have anymore issues. Just wondering what advantage they provide???


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

quick lure change....

I switched from barrel swivels to Duolock Snaps &#8211; Black and I do not use a leader/ I tie clasp directly to my braid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Drifting for cats its on the lineup for wed eve thru thursday. Im going to anchor off some things i found to see if we can get a few flatties. We havent found any of the 8" cats, smallest we got into was in the 1-2lb zone. Ill be out in the west side of the lake in the 12' silver bullet if anyones going to be out and about.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I gotta take kinzie to the dentist over in marysville in a short bit. Then take her to the fair tomorrow.Then friday evening meet some old friends at Benny's in marysville friday evening. I'll be over in speedyr's realm the rest of the week!!!!


----------

